# Intake valve carbon cleaning



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone have a diy for this? Which adapter did you use? Can’t seem to find one for the 1.4. Starting to get misfires at 165k miles. Already tried new coils and plugs. Exactly the same. Thanks


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Every year..... using a spray intake valve cleaner product via intake tubes
Keep the injectors clean with PEA based cleaner twice a year


If you have a serious problem on a vehicle with no maintenance and 165k miles, then you need to pull the intake manifold off and scrub away


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Specifically looking for help with walnut blasting.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Leirk said:


> Specifically looking for help with walnut blasting.


Bump


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

have you asked a big dealership how to go about this? I know people with over 120k and don't have this problem


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> have you asked a big dealership how to go about this? I know people with over 120k and don't have this problem


I have 180,000 miles. Stealership is not helpful. Thought someone must have done this by now. Guess I’m wrong. It is what it is.
Thanks


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

180k on an MK7 Jetta???


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Greasymechtech said:


> 180k on an MK7 Jetta???



no, mk6.5 jetta 1.4t


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Leirk said:


> I have 180,000 miles. Stealership is not helpful. Thought someone must have done this by now. Guess I’m wrong. It is what it is.
> Thanks


'
Sorry to hear that . I became friends with the service department manager ( one of them ) . I will ask them next time i go for you. So I can provide more information for all of us


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Just use an intake cleaning spray. I wouldn't bother with media blasting. It was just a method to charge owners too much and make the shop money.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Leirk said:


> I have 180,000 miles. Stealership is not helpful. Thought someone must have done this by now. Guess I’m wrong. It is what it is.
> Thanks


180K miles on your 1.4 TSI? Have you had the timing belt replaced? If so, at what milage and where was the work performed. Thanks!


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

gregk24 said:


> 180K miles on your 1.4 TSI? Have you had the timing belt replaced? If so, at what milage and where was the work performed. Thanks!


Still rocking the original. I inspect it every 5k miles.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Leirk said:


> Still rocking the original. I inspect it every 5k miles.


That is great to hear! I plan on having our changed out around 100K just to be safe.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Vw calls for first inspection at 150k miles. Every 20k after that. Save your money. It’s over $1000 to have this timing belt done. Waste of money to do it when not needed.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Leirk said:


> Vw calls for first inspection at 150k miles. Every 20k after that. Save your money. It’s over $1000 to have this timing belt done. Waste of money to do it when not needed.


I'll see what my thoughts are when the time comes and more 1.4's have over 100K miles. What is interesting is for the 2019+ model years VW took away and recommendation for inspecting the belt. There is no mention of it at all.


----------



## daake24 (May 4, 2020)

2017 1.4 with 90k miles going strong still. Only a faulty throttle body around 50k miles


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)




----------

